# Show people - what's your general impression of them?



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I recently went to my first show and I have mixed feelings about (most) folks there... I just can't decide, there's something that bothers me about them. Most of them don't see particularly nice or likeable..? There's just a strange vibe to them, and here I was thinking everyone is into showing or breeding for the love of cats... I hope anyone has a hinch as to what I'm on about - I'm on my phone but I'll explain what I mean in more detail later


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Most people at shows are great, it's a good social gathering, you get the odd one or two that are just a bit too competetive.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I've never been to a cat show but sometimes there are different vibes at dog shows. You can feel the tension at some of them.
Try another before judging I'd say


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

I know what you mean. There are some lovely people there but there are a lot who appear to see wins as a reflection of themselves and are insanely competitive and obsessed with everything and then there are the anthropomorphic nutters, and then there is the delight in gossip and schadenfreude. Dog and cat... want nothing to do with it.

To the genuine dog lovers who really strive to breed the best and campaign them, I don't know how they can keep going back.

I think the obedience, etc people are mostly very different.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't know about the dog shows but there's a fair mix of folks at the cat shows and some of them are not very nice at all and some of them are just plain nuts. However, once you have been to a few, you'll soon fall in with some like minded people who are there for the fun!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Chiantina said:


> Don't know about the dog shows but there's a fair mix of folks at the cat shows and some of them are not very nice at all and some of them are just plain nuts. However, once you have been to a few, you'll soon fall in with some like minded people who are there for the fun!!


no different to dog showing then


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

That's life, I'm afraid!! 

There will always be those who seek to bring others down, it seems to be a strange sort of motivation for them, and I guess cat shows are no different.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

ive met some great people at cat shows but yes sadly there are some unpleasant people too who really hate losing, and funnily it depends what breed of cat you are showing too, i never had any funny people when i was showing maine coons (dont know what it is like now though as havent shown MC's for around 10 years now) i show NFC now and well.....yes plenty of funny people.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

go to the pet section of a show.. we are the friendliest....

there will always be a minority of show folk that take it too seriously..

at the notts/derby this year.. one woman was heared to say that a cat did not deserve to be in for best in show..:glare:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

How can you have a "general impression"? People are all different. 
Everybody I have met have been lovely, so helpful! I have heard some less than nice stories from others but you get that anywhere.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> go to the pet section of a show.. we are the friendliest....
> 
> there will always be a minority of show folk that take it too seriously..
> 
> at the notts/derby this year.. one woman was heared to say that a cat did not deserve to be in for best in show..:glare:


I have heard some classics - one owner who was ranting and raving cos the award had been withheld even though they "had got up at 3am to get here!", obviously the earlier you get up, the more likely you should be to win!!

But, I now know a nice group of people and whilst we all like our cats to do well, we take all the results in the right spirit as some Saturdays it will be your day, some it won't but it can be an enjoyable day out - some of them just need to get a life (but they can be most amusing to observe!!)


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I found this thread a little offensive to be honest as I'm a 'show person' but I wouldn't consider myself not nice or un-likeable 

I show for fun and enjoy it as a hobby. If we come home with a rosette at the end of the day it's the icing on the cake. At the weekend I was surrounded by raggie kitten owners and it was heaven! We were all admiring and coo-ing over each others babies and I made some new friends! 

There will always be people who take it too seriously and go too far, but please don't tar us all with the same brush :nono:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Durhamchance said:


> I found this thread a little offensive to be honest as I'm a 'show person' but I wouldn't consider myself not nice or un-likeable
> 
> :


really? ive been showing cats for 20 years and im not offended by it, theres some right unpleasant people who show! maybe you just havent met them.....

i had a maine coon years ago that was pretty much unbeatable and we only had to turn up at a show and we got nasty comments from other owners whos cats were against him! and this year at a show my wegie won a grand class and was told by another owner whos cat got reserve that my cat did not deserve the grand over hers!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Vixxen said:


> really? ive been showing cats for 20 years and im not offended by it, theres some right unpleasant people who show! maybe you just havent met them.....
> 
> i had a maine coon years ago that was pretty much unbeatable and we only had to turn up at a show and we got nasty comments from other owners whos cats were against him! and this year at a show my wegie won a grand class and was told by another owner whos cat got reserve that my cat did not deserve the grand over hers!


So pathetic isn't it!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> I found this thread a little offensive to be honest as I'm a 'show person' but I wouldn't consider myself not nice or un-likeable
> 
> I show for fun and enjoy it as a hobby. If we come home with a rosette at the end of the day it's the icing on the cake. At the weekend I was surrounded by raggie kitten owners and it was heaven! We were all admiring and coo-ing over each others babies and I made some new friends!
> 
> There will always be people who take it too seriously and go too far, but please don't tar us all with the same brush :nono:


really.................... . i don't show cats but do show dogs. sounds like a typical dog show to me  its the " friends" that stab you in the back after you've won a big award that you have to be careful of the most!

btw op didn't say all said MOST


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

dexter said:


> really.................... . i don't show cats but do show dogs. *sounds like a typical dog show to me * its the " friends" that stab you in the back after you've won a big award that you have to be careful of the most!
> 
> btw op didn't say all said MOST


I also used to show dogs and totally agree.It was usually taken as a compliment when other exhibitors were nasty about your dogs,it meant that they saw them as competition,after all why worry about an animal you _didnt_ see as competition 
It is human nature,the minute you start to compete you want to win,I dont believe anyone who says differently,some are just better at "hiding" it


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Of course I'm not saying that ALL show people are like that (looking back I might've should've rephrase my first post to make that clearer), but honestly I was surprised at the amount of "unlikable" people I met there. Many people warned me about those - show folks who go to a show and expect to win all the titles, who are only there for the "glory" of it, who gossip constantly, pretend they're above everyone else etc.... But I was expecting those to be rather the exception than rule and it actually turned out to be the other way around! I don't know, maybe it's just my experience...


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I AM above most other people but only down to being over 6 feet tall!!

We've shown on this thread that there are nice, relatively normal show people out there so we ought to just regard the strange nasties as a source of entertainment for when the afternoon starts to drag!!!


----------



## Littlerags (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been showing for years and there are definitely some strange people at shows! There are always some that take it too seriously and begrudge being beaten.

I've noticed it more since I've been showing Rio (Littlerags Lothario).......as he's done well and some people don't like it. Jealousy I guess :

Berni - I wouldn't be offended! You might have found people cooing over Darcy at the weekend, but you will probably find that it won't always be like that. Once they are no longer kittens and competing for titles, it can change.

That's why I tend to keep my head down at shows.

Don't get me wrong...........there are some lovely cat people and I have also made some great friends through showing. We're not all bad!


----------



## Littlerags (Oct 31, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Well, I AM above most other people but only down to being over 6 feet tall!!
> 
> We've shown on this thread that there are nice, relatively normal show people out there so we ought to just regard the strange nasties as a source of entertainment for when the afternoon starts to drag!!!


Hahaha! That's very true. I do have a chuckle in the afternoons when I see a certain show-person packing up and leaving early if her cat hasn't done as well as she wanted. I've seen her throw 2nd place rosettes on the floor and stomp out. You just have to laugh!!! Some people!!!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Littlerags said:


> I've seen her throw 2nd place rosettes on the floor and stomp out. You just have to laugh!!! Some people!!!


 Jesus...

As for leaving early - I show with FIFe and you are not allowed to leave before the show ends (6 pm), but it's still amusing to see how some people are all packed up and ready to leave already after nominations (around 3pm) if their cats don't get nominated for BIS


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> Jesus...
> 
> As for leaving early - I show with FIFe and you are not allowed to leave before the show ends (6 pm), but it's still amusing to see how some people are all packed up and ready to leave already after nominations (around 3pm) if their cats don't get nominated for BIS


Well, you're not supposed to leave early at GCCF either!! I think it's bad that a member of the public might pay to come in to be presented with empty pens!

I too have seen rosette throwing - now, I must confess that I no longer keep any side class 2nds and 3rds as I just don't have the room but I always take them home with me. I think it is the height of bad manners to discard them at the show in view of those that have worked their butts off to put it together!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i've seen a top breeeder walk out of a class at Crufts and rip their prize card up and bin it , because it wasn;'t a red one!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Littlerags said:


> I've noticed it more since I've been showing Rio (Littlerags Lothario).......as he's done well and some people don't like it. Jealousy I guess :


is Rio going for imperial grand? (neuter) if so he will be in classes against my boy, in which case i may have to get funny if you win  lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ive been showing cats a few yrs now and can honestly say that most people are very nice and will always stop for a chat and offer advice if needed, but theres always a minority who for whatever reason dis-agree with the judges or get jealous if there cats get beaten but as i stated they are a minority,


----------



## Littlerags (Oct 31, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Well, you're not supposed to leave early at GCCF either!! I think it's bad that a member of the public might pay to come in to be presented with empty pens!
> 
> I too have seen rosette throwing - now, I must confess that I no longer keep any side class 2nds and 3rds as I just don't have the room but I always take them home with me. I think it is the height of bad manners to discard them at the show in view of those that have worked their butts off to put it together!


Nope - you're not meant to. However the penalty is having your wins/CC/PC etc taken off you by the GCCF. I guess that as she thinks she hasn't won anything worthy, she doesn't care!!! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Littlerags (Oct 31, 2012)

Vixxen said:


> is Rio going for imperial grand? (neuter) if so he will be in classes against my boy, in which case i may have to get funny if you win  lol


He certainly is! Oops! Who do you show? Were you there on Saturday at the Yorkshire?

It's definitiely difficult being up against other SLH breeds - it's pretty much the luck of the draw as to what the judge prefers


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Littlerags said:


> He certainly is! Oops! Who do you show? Were you there on Saturday at the Yorkshire?
> 
> It's definitiely difficult being up against other SLH breeds - it's pretty much the luck of the draw as to what the judge prefers


i wasnt there no, i was at rex coated and AOV the sat before, only really show in the midlands! my norwegian boy is in the imperial class though, which we usually lose to maine coons and birmans


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Littlerags said:


> Berni - I wouldn't be offended! You might have found people cooing over Darcy at the weekend, but you will probably find that it won't always be like that. Once they are no longer kittens and competing for titles, it can change.


You're totally right of course! When I showed Ralphie we were in the non-ped house pets and the titling system was slightly different. We always had a good time and competition wasn't that fierce.

On Saturday we were all on a clean slate and no-body had any idea who would win and there were no titles at stake. I guess in a few months/years when it's obvious who goes home with the 1st's it will get more competitive.

Can I throw in the hormonal pregnancy card for my strop? :001_smile:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think there are some "odd 'uns" at shows.... It saddens me a bit that there are certain cats at shows at every opportunity. Even if they like it, I am sure they would like a break longer than 13 days instead of point chasing with their obsessed mum/dad...

I have heard some not nice comments about my cat because he had won a class said by people who hadn't realised I was the owner. It's more funny to me than anything, though, as I'm not inclined to make any effort with anyone nasty.

Though, I will admit I have been slightly disappointed when I hadn't been successful when travelling a long way after a terrible journey.... but it was more of an "oh well, we should have perhaps stayed in bed a bit longer today" rather than stomping off or name calling!!! A bit of perspective goes a long way.


----------



## Littlerags (Oct 31, 2012)

Vixxen said:


> i wasnt there no, i was at rex coated and AOV the sat before, only really show in the midlands! my norwegian boy is in the imperial class though, which we usually lose to maine coons and birmans


Oh we usually lose to Birmans too!! When I saw the size of the class (8 cats) I didn't think Rio would do it. It's tough against the other SLH. I don't know how the judges decide - they are all so different! 



Durhamchance said:


> You're totally right of course! When I showed Ralphie we were in the non-ped house pets and the titling system was slightly different. We always had a good time and competition wasn't that fierce.
> 
> On Saturday we were all on a clean slate and no-body had any idea who would win and there were no titles at stake. I guess in a few months/years when it's obvious who goes home with the 1st's it will get more competitive.
> 
> Can I throw in the hormonal pregnancy card for my strop? :001_smile:


Of course you can!! Hormones are horrible 

Don't let the "odd" people ever put you off showing though. Darcy is beautiful and you have to remember that you always take the best cat home at the end of the day!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, some of these stories are almost enough to put me off having a go at showing, and i've been showing dogs for years 

I have to say that whilst i've heard the odd nasty remark ringside about dogs in the ring, i have never had anyone say anything derogatory about my dogs to me at a show, nor do I know of any friends who've had that happen to them. I would be horrified if someone said something nasty about my dogs!!

I just kind of assumed that cat showing would be a lot friendlier as it has the whole anonymous judging that we dont have with the dogs that i think causes a lot of tension sometimes - friends doing favours for friends. I suppose if someone recognises a particular cat that could still happen but im guessing not as easily...?

Anyway, going to get my new baby home first of all, then go along to a show as a spectator and make my own judgement but I dont think i would stand for any nasty remarks about my pet at a show, that would probably stop any plans i had of showing :lol:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't let it put you off, it is easy to ignore and it is actually quite funny as in order to be commented about, you have to have a show winning cat!!!

Where abouts are you?! If you come to any shows I am at, I can show you around and introduce you to nice peeps!! What breed are u getting?!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Chiantina said:


> Don't let it put you off, it is easy to ignore and it is actually quite funny as in order to be commented about, you have to have a show winning cat!!!
> 
> Where abouts are you?! If you come to any shows I am at, I can show you around and introduce you to nice peeps!! What breed are u getting?!


Awww, that would be lovely!! Im not too far from you, im near Tewkesbury in Gloucestershire 

Im get a persian. As my first show cat! Yes, i am mad :lol: But i dont plan to do it seriously, will just have a go. Unless we start winning of course


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Jess, I'd also say don't let it put you off. I've only taken Bernard to two so far, so am a novice myself but have thoroughly enjoyed both shows I've been to. It's like anything really, I'm sure there are nasty comments flying about all over the place but you can just ignore and not involve yourself. Bernard is my pet first and foremost and I love him just the same regardless of what anyone else thinks!

As a side note, I notice you have horses. Have you ever shown them? Speaking from experience I would say that horse shows are far more prone to the gossiping and nastiness.. however, I have not competed since I was a teenager and we all know what teenage girls can be like!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Jess2308 said:


> Awww, that would be lovely!! Im not too far from you, im near Tewkesbury in Gloucestershire
> 
> Im get a persian. As my first show cat! Yes, i am mad :lol: But i dont plan to do it seriously, will just have a go. Unless we start winning of course


I do it seriously in a non serious way!! I do about 1 a month but within a 90 min radius of where I live. I prepare my cats to the best of my ability and then my sole intention is to have a good day! By that I mean enjoy myself so somewhere like Chester, we go for lunch and shopping! I might steward which I love! I obviously enjoy my cats doing well and getting rosettes which I proudly keep at home but the day is more than that to me!!

The Cov & Leics show is in Leamington Spa in Feb!! Great show and fab town to potter about in!! Isn't too far for you?!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Notnowbernard said:


> Hi Jess, I'd also say don't let it put you off. I've only taken Bernard to two so far, so am a novice myself but have thoroughly enjoyed both shows I've been to. It's like anything really, I'm sure there are nasty comments flying about all over the place but you can just ignore and not involve yourself. Bernard is my pet first and foremost and I love him just the same regardless of what anyone else thinks!
> 
> As a side note, I notice you have horses. Have you ever shown them? Speaking from experience I would say that horse shows are far more prone to the gossiping and nastiness.. however, I have not competed since I was a teenager and we all know what teenage girls can be like!


I agree, if the cat is your pet then others opinions are not as important! It is a judges interpretation of the breed anyway!!


----------

